# Broadband - 2 routers work together?



## Pique318 (19 Oct 2008)

Hi,

We have a wired and a wireless router plugged into different sockets in the house. I've noticed that if one is on, then switching on the second one will kill the connection on the first one. Neither will work if both are on.

Can I make both work together ?

They're standard Smart Telecom, AoLink routers if that helps.


----------



## Complainer (19 Oct 2008)

WHy would you want two? Does the wireless router also have a wired connection? If so, just put it into the spot where the wired router currently sits.


----------



## Pique318 (19 Oct 2008)

If I or Mrs Pique is teleworking using the wired conection (in the home office) then the other can't use the wireless for surfing. Even if we use the wireless router as a wired router it's a no-no if the office conection is in use.

So...any ideas ?


----------



## jpd (19 Oct 2008)

You can not have both router connected to the ADSL line at the same time but it isn't very clear what your setup is. 

Does the wireless router not have a wired port as well ? is one of the PCs using a wired connection and the other a wireless connection ?


----------



## mathepac (19 Oct 2008)

Complainer said:


> WHy would you want two? Does the wireless router also have a wired connection? If so, just put it into the spot where the wired router currently sits.


As above. 

1) Use the DSL port from the wired router to the wall socket (stays as is), 

2) Physically reposition the wireless router close to the wired router and plug  into an electrical outlet (sorry)

2a) Disconeect the DSL cable  and dongle from the wireless router

3) Connect the wireless router to the wired router via the USB port

4) connect the PC with no wireless capability to the wireless router via the Ethernet port (LAN 10/100 port or LAN port)

5) Use wireless connection as before 

All should work as before - this is my setup using a BT wired router with an Apple Airport Extreme wireless router, two wireless lap-tops, a hard-wired shared printer, a shared "disk-farm",  and a directly connected hard-wired desktop.

HTH.


----------



## mathepac (19 Oct 2008)

Pique318 said:


> ... Smart Telecom, AoLink routers if that helps.


Presumably Aolynk DR814 / DR814Q


----------



## Pique318 (19 Oct 2008)

mathepac said:


> As above.
> 
> 1) Use the DSL port from the wired router to the wall socket (stays as is),
> 
> ...


 Cheers mathepac,
but is this case not just the same as using the wireless router as a wired and wireless...thus ruling out the need for the connections?



mathepac said:


> Presumably Aolynk DR814 / DR814Q


yup


----------



## mathepac (19 Oct 2008)

Pique318 said:


> Cheers mathepac,
> but is this case not just the same as using the wireless router as a wired and wireless...thus ruling out the need for the connections?
> ...



Sure, but in my case the old BT ADSL router is wired only and I thought from my reading of your original post (my mistaken interpretation) that was the case for you as well.

There is no problem using a single router as wired and wireless concurrently, although in either case, your ISP may object to multiple simultaneous connections.


----------



## aidan119 (20 Oct 2008)

If one of you are teleworking then most likely you are doing so over a VPN connection which creates a secure tunnel between your IP addess and your work server. This is by design and prevents anyone else using the connection. 
For the other person to use the internet simultaneously I think you may need a second IP address for the house. You could ask your ISP for 2 fixed IP addresses (I think they come with some of the business broadband packages). Else there may be a way that a techie guy could split the vpn tunnel or do some advance configuration of the router..


----------



## Complainer (20 Oct 2008)

Pique318 said:


> If I or Mrs Pique is teleworking using the wired conection (in the home office) then the other can't use the wireless for surfing. Even if we use the wireless router as a wired router it's a no-no if the office conection is in use.
> 
> So...any ideas ?


I still don't get why you need two routers. I don't think the VPN is an issue, as this is a layer on top of the existing network, and should not impact other simultaneous connections.

What happens if you just have the wireless router in place, providing both wired and wireless connections?


----------



## Pique318 (20 Oct 2008)

The reason I wanted to use both is that the home office is upstairs and surfing will take place downstairs. The wireless connection between upstairs & downstairs isn't perfect so I'd like the wireless router in the sitting room.

Could a different router emit a stronger signal ?


----------



## Complainer (20 Oct 2008)

A half-decent wireless router should definitely manage to get upstairs. I can pick up the wireless signal using my mobile phone half way down the road (at least 10 houses away).


----------



## mathepac (21 Oct 2008)

Complainer said:


> A half-decent wireless router should definitely manage to get upstairs. I can pick up the wireless signal using my mobile phone half way down the road (at least 10 houses away).



The problem may not be with the router - it may be the lap-top / desk-top wireless card or reinforced concrete floors / walls in the house.


----------



## serotoninsid (21 Oct 2008)

Pique318 said:


> Could a different router emit a stronger signal ?


 The wireless routers with 802.11n wireless technology are supposed to have a greater range and signal strength.  However, you would have to have a compatible 802.11n wireless card in your laptop/pc also to benefit from this.
Another solution would be to attach a powerline ethernet plug (google it) to the router, plug it in downstairs. Then plug in the corresponding plug upstairs and attach to your pc. That way, you will have a stable connection upstairs - but not wireless. Theres no real configuration required with these - simply plug them in and you have an active connection.
If you have to have wireless upstairs, you could also consider using a wireless bridge. There will be a little bit of configuration required.  My personal experience with these has not been good but that was more to do with the crap Linksys bridge that I ended up with.

hope that helps..


----------

